

Ask HN: Sublime Text 2 vs. Emacs/VIM? - nayefc

Has any Emacs or VIM user switched to Sublime? Can Sublime eventually be as powerful as Emacs or VIM?
======
johncoltrane
I remember reading a couple of blog posts about leaving the "powerful but hard
to configure" vim land for the "powerful but differently and simpler" Sublime
Text a few months ago.

But the authors didn't seem to know much about Vim anyway, so switching to ST2
may make some sense for them. Even if most of Vim's missing features were not
missing at all and most of the touted ST2 features were gimmicky at best…

I have no idea why a seasoned Vimmer would decide to switch to ST2.

~~~
nayefc
I'm assuming the same would apply to Emacs (I'm an Emacs user).

~~~
johncoltrane
I think so, yes.

Emacs and Vim, while being very different beasts, are mostly in the same
league when it comes to text editing.

